# camo seat covers



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

does anyone have a preference at which are better? I am looking at either the Hatchie Bottom or the Sportsmans camo covers, anyone else know a good one, they are pretty pricy at 400 and 560 for a full set respectively, let me know. 

Thanks and GOd Bless


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Can't beat Marathon Super Hides. Had them for about 8 yrs and very little wear. fit like a glove.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> Can't beat Marathon Super Hides. Had them for about 8 yrs and very little wear. fit like a glove.


+1

5 years here


----------



## huntfish21 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the Wet Okole neoprene seat covers. They look good and fit on the seats nice and tight. You can also get a concealed handgun pouch sewn onto the front seats for like an extra 10 bucks. But these are pricey too, I think mine were around $600


----------



## Scott Rumble (Apr 20, 2010)

Check out pro seat covers. I had a set on my old truck for 4 years and they looked brand new when I traded that truck in. Got another set on the new truck and couldn't be happier. www.proseatcovers.com


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Marathon all the way! 9 years and still going strong.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have almost 7 years on a set of Hatchie Bottoms and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> I have almost 7 years on a set of Hatchie Bottoms and have been very pleased with them.


I have had both Hatchie and Marathon seat covers. The Marathons are far better. 10 years now and still look good.

Angie


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Marathon all the way, 8 years on this set and still going stong.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

I Love my marathon covers. They showed up a couple weeks ago. Right now the wait is 8 weeks for production but well worth it.


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the responses, have any of you used sportsman's covers? They are close to me in Oxford and i have heard good things from people around here


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered some seat covers from this place:
https://www.headwatersseatcovers.com/store/comersus_index.asp

I was on a truck forum and someone recommended these.....and am I glad I purchased these.....Paul is top notch guy.....I ordered custom seats for the front of my Sierra on a Thursday and had them on Tuesday. Paul did say that during the summer, he had more help and he could get most orders filled within a week's time frame. They were awesome and the instructions were perfect. This is a family owned business (run by people who and fish and hunt) and I cannot say enough good things about them and their covers. I plan to order covers for my back seat this summer!!!!


----------

